# The Hope Center and Snowball ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Last Wednesday Snowball had a visit at The Hope Center for Advanced Veterinary Medicine in Vienna, Va.

Krisi (as most of you know is Snowball's regular vet and Godmother) recommended a doctor who works with holistic diets, which we all have been working on for Snowball. 

In the meantime, Snowball has lost 1/2 pound ... which is lot for him. He has always maintained his weight at very close to six pounds. So, for him to have lost this amount of weight within a month is a concern. However ...

Snowball has been back on Reconcile (he was on this before) and has been having no appetite since being on it this time. In fact, I have noted that after his dose at night, his tummy is very upset for a considerable amount of time ... even with Cerenia. So, Krisi wants to wean him off of it, which we have been doing. The dose is lower, however ... so it seems, we have a Catch 22. If I am understanding Krisi correctly, it can be risky to take Snowball off the Reconcile suddenly. So, we are starting to give him the lower dose, every other day, over the next two weeks ... if Snowball's tummy can tolerate it. Jackie, if you happen to read this ... I am open to feedback.

Although Krisi will not be in the office the next two days, she wants us to call her to let us know how Snowball is doing. (we have her cellphone number ... but, I hate to call her unless Snowball really seems sick) So, now I am worried, that she might be worried ... but, maybe doesn't want me to worry. 

Snowball has been on Reconcile because he seems to be suffering from some kind of neurological problem off and on. I guess we are going to have the MRI if things don't get better soon. I've just hated to put Snowball through any unnecessary testing.

So, once again ... and, I know I am beginning to sound like a broken record ... that is why I am not posting as much as I would like. I wish I could respond to every thread ... because I don't want anyone to think I don't care or that your celebrations or requests are any less improtant than mine. I care about all of you.

I am spending a lot of time with Snowball ... giving him massages and observing his every move. I want to keep a diary (as I have always done) of what he is eating and how he reacts to everything. 

I look into Snowball's eyes and I feel so bad that I can't know for sure how he feels. I do know when he is not feeling well or if his tummy is bothering him ... but, I don't know exactly why this continues to happen. I worry that I am not doing something that I should be doing ... but, I don't know what. I am spending a lot of time doing research on neurological problems and nutrition, etc.

So, please, once again, if you can pray and think positive thoughts ... that it's just the Reconcile that is effecting his appetite right now ... and, that he will gain back that 1/2 pound soon. Thank you for reading this. And, I'm sorry if this sounds like a downer. I really want to send more fun posts soon.

Pictures below of Snowball as we were leaving The Hope Center. Snowball is asking his Poppi to please hurry up and check us out so that we can go home. And, in the other two pictures he is telling his Mommi to buckle-up, so that Poppi can get him secure ... so that we can finally take off ... and go home! Snowball looks well, thank God.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Marie, I will keep you and Snowball in my thoughts and prayers. Don't worry about responding to post, your priority is your precious Snowball. We all understand. Just keep us posted. I just love the pictures.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Marie - sending lots of prayers and thoughts your way for sweet Snowball Pie.rayer: I'm so sorry to hear he hasn't been well and has lost weight. I hope that weaning off the drug will help and hope you can get to the bottom of things or a substitute for that drug if something's needed.
Please don't worry about replying to posts -- we know you care and if we don't hear from you a long time -- we'll come looking for you in cyberspace.:HistericalSmiley: Just take care of your lovey boy and let us know how things go. Hoping Jackie might be checking the posts.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Didn't you see Betsy before she retired and she recommended medication that was never started? 

Yes, by the book, you should wean of prozac.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I pray you find out what Snowball's issues are and how to make him feel better!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Marie - prayers for you and Snowball!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jmm said:


> Didn't you see Betsy before she retired and she recommended medication that was never started?
> Yes, by the book, you should wean of prozac.


 

Yes, she recommended considering medication, but, only to consider it after we thought about it for a while. She also said we might want to consider the MRI ... but, again recommended to think about that more. She gave us the pros and cons about both the medication and MRI. We haven't wanted to medicate Snowball with seizure medication unless it is absolutely a seizure problem ... which it does not appear to be. 

In the meantime ...

I just read the full report from The Hope Center and I am incredibly impressed with how every aspect of their exam (not only Dr. Allen examined Snowball, but, another vet, Dr. Mason fully examined Snowball, too, before Dr. Allen came into the room) is fully documented in detail, along with the recommendations and instructions, etc. In addition, Dr. Allen will be following up with us every week until we have Snowball's new diet worked out. It is going to take a while, because we are ruling out allergies and finding foods that he will like. I also love that she stressed it has to be foods that we feel comfortable cooking and working with ... she seems super dedicated to helping not only her patients, but, their mommies and daddies, too. She stressed how important it is for the success of the whole family. And, I love that she is working directly, not only with us, but, Dr. Krisi, too. She talked to Krisi the next morning on the phone and is keeping in contact with her, too.

Again, I am really impressed with the report and instructions from The Hope Center. I haven't seen a written report like this since Dr. Reich's consult here at our home a few years ago. And, to my surprise, for a doctor (well, two doctors) ... for having spent an hour and a half with us, the charge was only $175.00 ... that, to me, is impressive within itself. :thumbsup: 

Thank you, Jackie, for responding to my thread. It is much appreciated.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I had no idea Snowball hasn't been feeling well. I thought everything was better. I'll be thinking about you both and praying things get worked out soon and your little guy is 100% himself. 
Don't worry about not answering threads but please keep us posted on how that sweet boy is doing.
Hugs to you both. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

You are both in my prayers. Get well Snowball.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely pictures of little Snowball.  I hope he feels better soon and that whatever it is gets properly sorted. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I had no idea that your precious Snowball was still having so many problems. My heart goes out to you, and most certainly, Snowball's health (and your own health) are your top priorities.

The Hope Center sounds fabulous, and I just pray that they can come up with a diet that will help Snowball.

I just want to reach out through the computer and give you a huge hug and kisses to Snowball.

Please keep us posted, when you feel up to it, on how he's doing.

I am sending lots and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marie i will definitely be keeping Snowball in my prayers. Please keep us updated on his progress.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:
Like others have said, don't worry about not posting to the other threads, your main concern is Snowball and yourself. We all know how much you care. :hugging:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Keeping little Snowball in my prayers! The photos do look adorable and to see them, you'd never think anything was amiss! He looks very happy and contented :wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

The Hope Center is fantastic, I've only heard good things about them. Im sure you are in good hands and I wish the best for little Snowball.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Marie, the Hope Center sounds like a state of the art facility. I'm so glad to hear Snowball is able to be seen there. The diary is a great idea. I'm a firm believer in documenting everything. It's important for looking back for patterns, or, noticing something a little different. I will keep Snowball in my prayers that the Reconcile is the culprit for the weight loss and lowering his dosage slowly will help increase his appetite. Don't worry about keeping up with all the threads, just focus on your sweet little man. That's what is most important. The pics of Snowball are adorable.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You know how I feel about you all, sweetie. You're always #1 on my list.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Marie, my heart goes out to you and Snowball. That little boy never stops smiling despite all he has and still is going through. You and Snowball remain on the top of my prayer list. Praying that the Hope Center can make a difference. It sounds like a wonderful place. Prayers, hugs and love. xoxo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like you've got all the resources you need!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, I am so so sorry for all you are going through with Snowball. Poor little guy. I'm glad though, that you have such a wonderful vet and the Hope Center sounds fabulous too. In fact, I think I'm going to look in to them too for my cat who has been ill. I'm keeping Snowball in my prayers...hoping he will be feeling better soon!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a little biased (I use to work there), but I think the Hope Center is fantastic. It is the only place my dogs go for emergency. They have a full slate of specialists from neurology to cardiology to surgery. I have always felt their specialists go the extra mile.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Marie,

I don't know how I missed this post. 

I am so sorry to hear all that you and Mr. Snowball are going through.

If you need anything, or I can do anything at all for you - please call me.

My thoughts and prayers are with you always.

Hugs,

Allie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that you and Snowball went to the Hope Center. He looks so wonderful in his pictures!!! I pray that all of this can be remedied and he can get on an even schedule. I know that is what you want too Marie for Snowball!! Tell me something, where is Vienna Va??? The town sounds so familiar. It seems like I use to date a boy from there when I went to spend summers in Staunton, Va with my sister. I wish you the best possible outcome for Snowball..........sending hugs and love to you both!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I am so glad to hear that you and Snowball went to the Hope Center. He looks so wonderful in his pictures!!! I pray that all of this can be remedied and he can get on an even schedule. I know that is what you want too Marie for Snowball!! Tell me something, where is Vienna Va??? The town sounds so familiar. It seems like I use to date a boy from there when I went to spend summers in Staunton, Va with my sister. I wish you the best possible outcome for Snowball..........sending hugs and love to you both!!!:heart::heart::heart:


I just saw it was in Vienna too. I always think of it as the last stop on the metro when I'm heading to a client in Fairfax. Sounds like they are awesome!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Vienna is in northern VA just outside the beltway. Close to Fairfax.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We live about 15 minutes from that metro stop. Small world


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Snowball is feeling better soon, it is so sad to think he is not feeling well. I'm saying so many prayers for you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Marie, keeping precious little Snowball in my prayers. i hope he gains that 1/2 pound again. it is nice to see his sweet pics. please keep us updated. hugs:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I had know idea Snowball was ill, I'm sorry he's been going through so much. I will continue my prayers for Snowball and you Marie

Heavenly Father, I praise your name, Lord little Snowball needs your touch, he's been through so much in his little life, give the vets and specialists insight in how to to help Snowball. I know your healing arms are around Snowball and Marie, comfort them both. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Give precious Snowball a hug for me. Hope the docs get him all better. I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Update ...

Well, Snowball is still not eating right. Last night Snowball ate 1/4 cup of cornish hen. (per instructions of Dr. Allen, who is working on a special diet for Snowball) She recommended us preparing the cornish hen and also a separate serving of chicken. She wanted to see if he would choose one over the other. He chose the cornish hen ... the first time he ever ate that. However, he didn't want anything after that.

Both Dr. Krisi and Dr. Allen are keeping in touch with us on a daily basis. And, tomorrow we are going to take him back into the office to get him weighed.

He will eat a little cheese, but, not much at all. And, he will eat his favorite treat most of the time ... but, that's it. And, then sometimes he doesn't even want to touch the cheese or treats. I do question if he stomach is so upset ... why he would still go for his treats at all. (I only want to use this treat for training purposes most of the time ... because it has been very powerful as a training tool.

Anyway, I am very upset and worried. He looks fine. His coat and eyes still look healthy. But, I was alarmed today that I can't even feel any skin on his little legs. My own stomach is in knots over this. 

I have really been thinking it has to be the Prozac (Reconcile) that we are weaning him off of, but, now I wonder if that is the whole problem. He has been off the Prozac and is suppoed to get a lower dose tonight ... and, then every other day for about one more week ... that is, if he eats. 

I had another thought tonight as to what might be causing the problem ... but, I am probably way off base on this one. Felix has been taking golf lessons at our local community college. I noticed that when Felix comes home after his lessons, that Snowball seems to be attracted to the hem on Felix's khaki's ... wanting to lick them or chew on the bottom of his pants. It hit me tonight that maybe the golf course uses some kind of chemicals on the grass that transfer over to Felix's khaki's ... and, that attracts Snowball? I am getting desperate for answers here.

Well, he just ate about 1/8 cup of cornish hen mixed with quinoa. Not a lot, but, some. 

So, please keep my sweet Snowball in your prayers. Tomorrow we will take him in to get weighed and see Krisi. And, Dr. Allen wants us to call her back tomorrow. 

Dr. Allen is awesome, too. She encouraged me to call her back today if I needed her ... and, that was while I was already talking with her this afternoon. And, I can reach Krisi at anytime, so, that is the only comfort I feel for now. 

Jackie, if you can think of any tests to have run, I'm open to feedback. I trust Krisi and Dr. Allen 100% ... but, sometimes we humans can overlook one little thing that might be important. I love that Krisi and Dr. Allen are working so closely together with us, too. 

Thank you so much for all of your loving responses. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Marie sweetie it's so hard when they're not well and it can't be pin point it. I went through this when Liberty had her cough. I did the same thing, kept thinking could it be this, could it be that. Glad to hear he is eating something. It sure sounds like he is in very good care with the vets. I'll be praying for your Snowball.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dr. Allen's brain makes mine look like oatmeal! I'm sure she is 1,000% on top of everything to be offered.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> Marie, I will keep you and Snowball in my thoughts and prayers. Don't worry about responding to post, your priority is your precious Snowball. We all understand. Just keep us posted. I just love the pictures.


Thank you so much, Mary. :tender:



Snowbody said:


> Dear Marie - sending lots of prayers and thoughts your way for sweet Snowball Pie.rayer: I'm so sorry to hear he hasn't been well and has lost weight. I hope that weaning off the drug will help and hope you can get to the bottom of things or a substitute for that drug if something's needed.
> Please don't worry about replying to posts -- we know you care and if we don't hear from you a long time -- we'll come looking for you in cyberspace.:HistericalSmiley: Just take care of your lovey boy and let us know how things go. Hoping Jackie might be checking the posts.


Thank you, Sue. :tender: I just talked to Krisi ... and, I guess further tests will be done tomorrow. I hate putting Snowball through all of this ... even though Krisi, the other doctors and staff, are so loving and caring toward Snowball. I wish you could see them with him. Understandably though, Snowball gets nervous when the poking and probing begins all over again.



MalteseJane said:


> :grouphug::grouphug:


Thank you so much, Janine. :tender: (I don't know if I ever told you this, but, I love your name ... it's very beautiful)



Ladysmom said:


> I pray you find out what Snowball's issues are and how to make him feel better!


Thank you, Marj. I am really getting nervous about all of this. I am keeping calm for Snowball ... but, I think our babies sense when they know we are worried about them.



maggieh said:


> Oh Marie - prayers for you and Snowball!


Thank you, Maggie. :tender:



njdrake said:


> Marie, I had no idea Snowball hasn't been feeling well. I thought everything was better. I'll be thinking about you both and praying things get worked out soon and your little guy is 100% himself.
> Don't worry about not answering threads but please keep us posted on how that sweet boy is doing.
> Hugs to you both.
> :grouphug:


Thank you, Jane. :tender: It was better, so we thought. But, it seems like there is a pattern of things going right ... and, then going wrong again. Not funny, but, I told Krisi that sometimes I wonder if people who don't know Felix and I might think that we are a case of the Munchausen by proxy syndrome! 
Hugs back to you, Jane. 



Gia said:


> You are both in my prayers. Get well Snowball.


Thank you so much, Gia. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - oh I hope Snowball does better after being weaned off the Prozac. Tyler normally only eats a 1/4 of a cup of food per meal and sometimes doesn't finish it so the amounts you're saying doesn't surprise me that much. Maybe the meds are suppressing his appetite. 
As for the golf courses...most of them have tons of chemicals to keep them looking good so I'd try to have your husband make sure to change those pants as soon as he gets home. I'm assuming he isn't wearing golf shoes at home aerating your rugs and floors. :w00t: 
It's so frustrating when our guys don't eat. Tyler was getting his bile acid test today so he was supposed to fast after 10pm last night. Well, since I was out last night he decided he wouldn't eat dinner that DH put down for him so fasted from yesterday morning.:w00t: They did the first test, then he had to eat (I sent food) and they said he did. Now tonight he didn't eat dinner. :smilie_tischkante: Makes me crazy but between the BAT and rabies shot I'm assuming he's pretty stressed and just won't eat. They're very sensitive.
Sending prayers that the doc will help you tomorrow and that Snowball will feel better. Please try to take it easy as the stress isn't helping you either.:hugging:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow Marie...I didn't realize baby Snowball was still not feeling well..Hopefully you team of experts will put there heads together and make him all better ...xxoo Kathy and Baci


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> Lovely pictures of little Snowball.  I hope he feels better soon and that whatever it is gets properly sorted. :grouphug:


Thank you so much, Maureen. :tender:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I had no idea that your precious Snowball was still having so many problems. My heart goes out to you, and most certainly, Snowball's health (and your own health) are your top priorities.
> 
> 
> The Hope Center sounds fabulous, and I just pray that they can come up with a diet that will help Snowball.
> ...


Awww ... thank you so much, Lynn. :tender:

I want you to know that this is the main reason why I felt it was best not to participate in Secret Santa this year. But, please know that if you need an elf to help with things, my offer still goes to help Santa. I have very, very fond memories of last years Secret Santa. 

I wish I could give you a huge hug, too, Lynn. And, Snowball loved your kisses. :wub::wub:



mysugarbears said:


> Marie i will definitely be keeping Snowball in my prayers. Please keep us updated on his progress.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:
> Like others have said, don't worry about not posting to the other threads, your main concern is Snowball and yourself. We all know how much you care. :hugging:


Thank you so much, Debbie. Hugs back to you. :tender:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Keeping little Snowball in my prayers! The photos do look adorable and to see them, you'd never think anything was amiss! He looks very happy and contented :wub:


Thank you so much, Terry. :tender: And, thank you for the compliment on Snowball's photo's. He's like me I guess ... I can look great, but, not be feeling my best. We are often like two peas in a pod. :yes: The fact that Snowball looks so good keeps me praying that we can get the mysteries of his health issues solved soon. 



cleex1004 said:


> The Hope Center is fantastic, I've only heard good things about them. Im sure you are in good hands and I wish the best for little Snowball.


Thank you so much, Christina. :tender: I think I might have commented already that I am so impressed how The Hope Center works directly with us and Dr. Krisi. In fact, today I told Dr. Allen that I mistook her for the usual recording we often get when making a phone call ... only she answered the phone by herself, and right away, too! 



suzimalteselover said:


> Hi Marie, the Hope Center sounds like a state of the art facility. I'm so glad to hear Snowball is able to be seen there. The diary is a great idea. I'm a firm believer in documenting everything. It's important for looking back for patterns, or, noticing something a little different. I will keep Snowball in my prayers that the Reconcile is the culprit for the weight loss and lowering his dosage slowly will help increase his appetite. Don't worry about keeping up with all the threads, just focus on your sweet little man. That's what is most important. The pics of Snowball are adorable.


Thank you so much, Suzi. :tender: And, thank you for the compliment on Snowball's pictures. 



KAG said:


> You know how I feel about you all, sweetie. You're always #1 on my list.
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox
> You're #1 on my list, too. :smootch: I'll try and call you before the weekend. I want to see how you and Steve are doing, too.





mom2bijou said:


> Marie, my heart goes out to you and Snowball. That little boy never stops smiling despite all he has and still is going through. You and Snowball remain on the top of my prayer list. Praying that the Hope Center can make a difference. It sounds like a wonderful place. Prayers, hugs and love. xoxo


Thank you so much, Tammy.:tender: Believe me, I count my blessings that Snowball has doctors who care about him so much. And, I am also blessed to have wonderful friends here on SM, like you.



jmm said:


> Sounds like you've got all the resources you need!


Yes, I think so! Thank God. :yes: But, again, Jackie, if you can think of anything else ... the door is always open for your thoughts. 



Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, I am so so sorry for all you are going through with Snowball. Poor little guy. I'm glad though, that you have such a wonderful vet and the Hope Center sounds fabulous too. In fact, I think I'm going to look in to them too for my cat who has been ill. I'm keeping Snowball in my prayers...hoping he will be feeling better soon!


Thank you so much, Nida. :tender:
Nida, I think you need a referral to see a specialist there. But, then it is a 24hour ER hospital ... so, I would one must be able to make a regular appointment, if that makes any sense as to what I am trying to say.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope and Pray that Snowball will be fine!! You have my thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jmm said:


> I'm a little biased (I use to work there), but I think the Hope Center is fantastic. It is the only place my dogs go for emergency. They have a full slate of specialists from neurology to cardiology to surgery. I have always felt their specialists go the extra mile.


Well, that a good bias then ... LOL 

It's great to know and hear, Jackie, that you think of The Hope Center so highly, too. Dr. Allen proved once again today that she goes more than the extra mile. As we were talking on the phone today ... she still encouraged me to call back again today if I had any concerns. Now that is someone who is devoted to their profession. So is Dr. Krisi ... she's been in contact every day, too.



Sandcastles said:


> Marie,
> 
> I don't know how I missed this post.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Allie. Hugs back to you. :tender:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I am so glad to hear that you and Snowball went to the Hope Center. He looks so wonderful in his pictures!!! I pray that all of this can be remedied and he can get on an even schedule. I know that is what you want too Marie for Snowball!! Tell me something, where is Vienna Va??? The town sounds so familiar. It seems like I use to date a boy from there when I went to spend summers in Staunton, Va with my sister. I wish you the best possible outcome for Snowball..........sending hugs and love to you both!!!:heart::heart::heart:


Thank you so much, Diane. :tender: 

After reading through the posts, I see Jackie answered your question about Vienna. I don't think Staunton is far far away, but, I would have to check the map. 

Sending love and hugs back to you, CeeCee, and Rain. :heart::heart::heart:



Snowbody said:


> I just saw it was in Vienna too. I always think of it as the last stop on the metro when I'm heading to a client in Fairfax. Sounds like they are awesome!!


I can't believe how long it has been since I have been on the metro! Felix and I used to ride on the metro together when we were both working. Off my own topic ... LOL ... but, I was working when the metro was being built! Another story of exciting and somewhat scary moments everytime they would blast on the street where I worked! 



jmm said:


> Vienna is in northern VA just outside the beltway. Close to Fairfax.


 Yep.



jmm said:


> We live about 15 minutes from that metro stop. Small world


 Yes, it is a small world! 

Jackie, I hope we can meet one day. Right now with my Physical therapy and other doctor appointments, tests ... and getting Snowball better is keeping me busy ... but, I do hope, maybe after the holidays, to meet you and Carina, and Nida, and Florence ... and, whomever else might live closer by ... in person. I'd love to meet all of your fluff babies and for everyone to see my Snowball. 



Maglily said:


> I hope Snowball is feeling better soon, it is so sad to think he is not feeling well. I'm saying so many prayers for you.


Thank you, Maggie. I feel bad because I know he is not himself. I guess it was a few nights ago already when I tried to see if he would at least eat a few Cherrios with a little cheese ... only because he wasn't eating anything. Anyway, he actually growled at me and made a movement toward me as though he wanted to nip me. And, just like that ... he looked at me as though he wanted to cry. And, then he kissed me. I told Krisi about it. We think he was just upset and letting me know that he didn't or couldn't eat anything. He hasn't done that since. 

And, when outside, he has suddenly taken to warming up to strangers more. I was sitting in the car with Snowball when Felix went into the store to pick up a few groceries for us. A woman came up to the car and remarked how beautiful Snowball was. She asked if she could pet him. I told her he was a little shy, but, Snowball stuck his head out of the window and gave her many kisses on her hand. He's doing that with a lot more people now. 



mfa said:


> Dear Marie, keeping precious little Snowball in my prayers. i hope he gains that 1/2 pound again. it is nice to see his sweet pics. please keep us updated. hugs:wub:


Awww ... thank you, Florence. :tender:


Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I had know idea Snowball was ill, I'm sorry he's been going through so much. I will continue my prayers for Snowball and you Marie
> 
> Heavenly Father, I praise your name, Lord little Snowball needs your touch, he's been through so much in his little life, give the vets and specialists insight in how to to help Snowball. I know your healing arms are around Snowball and Marie, comfort them both. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Thank you so much dearest Paula, for your beautiful and comforting prayer. I love you, dear friend. :tender::heart:



momtoboo said:


> Give precious Snowball a hug for me. Hope the docs get him all better. I'll keep him in my prayers.


Thank you so much, Sue. :tender: I gave him a big hug from you. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I read your update and tears are streaming now my cheeks. I just feel your pain and now how upset you must be over Snowball. I know that I certainly would be if it was one of my girls.

You're doing everything possible and I'm sending prayers that they quickly find an answer. You may be onto something about Felix' pants. Things like that are often overlooked and could be the crux of the problem. I certainly wouldn't run anything out at this point.

I wish I was there to give you a big hug, Marie. Snowball -- please get well quickly. Your Mommi, your Poppi and are your SM Aunties are very, very worried about you. Hugs to you sweet boy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> Oh Marie sweetie it's so hard when they're not well and it can't be pin point it. I went through this when Liberty had her cough. I did the same thing, kept thinking could it be this, could it be that. Glad to hear he is eating something. It sure sounds like he is in very good care with the vets. I'll be praying for your Snowball.


Thank you, again, Mary. :tender: He is eating ... but, not enough ... and, certainly not a balanced diet. 

I am just upset this evening because the skin on his legs is difficult to feel. I can feel his bones and that is all! And, I am so worried that he might have to have more invasive tests. Also, I don't think Snowball could handle being a patient in any hospital ... so, please pray, that God forbid, that doesn't happen. As you can see, I am worried ... I love Snowball so, so much.

I just wish we could get to the bottom of this once and for all. I just want Snowball to live a long, happy, and healthy life. 

Thank you for letting me vent my worries.



jmm said:


> Dr. Allen's brain makes mine look like oatmeal! I'm sure she is 1,000% on top of everything to be offered. [Quote/]
> 
> Hello ... Oatmeal. :HistericalSmiley:
> Your feedback and advice is always appreciated on SM. Sometimes I think you do think of things that we haven't thought of that might help us in some way. You are very bright and devoted to the care and welfare of all our beloved fluff babies. And, you do not have a brain made of oatmeal! So there. And, thank you, Jackie. :tender:
> ...


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

oh marie, I will continue to pray for snowball. hugs my friend.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I love that story of poor Felix stripping off for dinner.  what a good Daddy and Mummy you both are :tender:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Marie, Just checking to see how you and Snowball are doing today.:wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

o marie i am just now seeing this a thinking about you and snowball, hoping he is better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Marie was just wondering how Snowball is doing. Hope he's doing better.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I read a lot of the replies to your thread, but not all.....I pray the answer is found for little Snowball!!! He is so precious and looks so happy, he shouldn't be sick!!! 

I love you and your family....and I pray for only the best for your all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Marie - I thought I wrote a post the other night but being midnight I probably just previewed it. I'm more anxious than ever to know how Snowball's doing. I'm praying there's been some improvement. I have to say that I cracked up when I read about Felix playing strip golf at the table. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You needed a FlipCam for that one. 
I'm just hoping you've been so busy with getting answers about Snowball or getting him treated that you've been too busy to check in here. Please take care of yourself too and I'm sending prayers to you all.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I read your update and tears are streaming now my cheeks. I just feel your pain and now how upset you must be over Snowball. I know that I certainly would be if it was one of my girls.
> 
> You're doing everything possible and I'm sending prayers that they quickly find an answer. You may be onto something about Felix' pants. Things like that are often overlooked and could be the crux of the problem. I certainly wouldn't run anything out at this point.
> 
> I wish I was there to give you a big hug, Marie. Snowball -- please get well quickly. Your Mommi, your Poppi and are your SM Aunties are very, very worried about you. Hugs to you sweet boy.


_Lynn, I am so late in responding to your heartfelt, caring, and supportive post. Please forgive me ... it was not intentional.

I am going to follow with an update after I send this post. I just wanted to take a few minutes to personally thank each of you individually for caring so much about Snowball. 

The good news is that he is eating well. What I'm concerned about though ... is that there is the pattern of him doing well and then at some point things seem to go the other way. I will write more about my thoughts in the next post.

Big hugs to you, Lynn. I hope you are starting to feel better. I have always admired you for your spunk and how you continue to inspire others. :tender::wub: 
_ 


mary-anderson said:


> oh marie, I will continue to pray for snowball. hugs my friend.


_Mary, I can't thank you enough for caring so much. I am so grateful for all of your posts and PM's ... checking in on Snowball and me. Sending you love and hugs, dearest Mary. :wub::heart:_



silverhaven said:


> Oh I love that story of poor Felix stripping off for dinner.  what a good Daddy and Mummy you both are :tender:[/QUOTE_]Believe it or not, Maureen ... Felix had to do the same thing the other evening! :HistericalSmiley: He just has to get into the habit of changing those pants as soon as he comes home from the golf course. :yes:_  _And, thank you for your very kind words about Snowball's Mommi and Poppi. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Update on Snowball ... November 8.

_First of all, thank God, Snowball has been eating very well. Every once in a while, he skips not eating all of his breakfast ... but, he makes up for it during his other meals. And, when he doesn't eat much, or any breakfast ... then I make sure he gets a healthy snack so that he has something in his tummy until dinner time. 

We are still working on changing his diet ... and, this is a long process. As an example ... when we thought he was feeling better, right before he stopped eating completely ... we tried, per instructions of his doctors, the Cornish hen. We were to roast the Cornish hen and offer it to him. But, also at the same time ... offer Snowball his regular chicken placed in a separate bowl. It was kind of cute because Snowball went back and forth between the two bowls ... sniffing the chicken and then the Cornish hen. Finally, he went for the Cornish hen ... ate it all up! And, had no interest for the chicken. This was almost three weeks ago ... maybe a little longer. (I'd have to go check my daily Snowball journal ... which is in another room right now)

Last night we did the same test with the Cornish hen and chicken. (Also, the quinoa was added into both the chicken and Cornish hen) Snowball did the same thing ... going back and forth many times before choosing which he preferred to eat. However, this time, he ate the chicken and not the Cornish hen! We will repeat the same thing tonight and see what dish he chooses ... and, then, check in with Dr. Allen tomorrow.

I hope Snowball takes a liking to the Cornish hen. It is hormone and antibiotic free. And, I'm also beginning to wonder if Snowball might be allergic to chicken ... as so many other Malt's seem to be. He does continue to scratch every once in a while.

As far as Snowball's pattern of eating well and then suddenly ending up with an upset tummy still, understandably, concerns me. We are working on the best diet for Snowball.

In addition, I continue to be concerned about the anxiety issues with Snowball. Although he has come a long, long way ... I am well aware now when his tummy becomes upset when something bothers him. It's hard to explain without going into a lot of detail.

Felix and I have spent/and continue to spend countless hours working to help make Snowball feel as secure as possible. The baby steps have been very rewarding in how far Snowball has come. He used to be so shy in front of strangers ... but, now is a lot more outgoing. We continue to follow the instructions of Dr. Krisi and the professionals.

I do want to share something that has made me feel very sad. As for all of you who have followed the history and progress of Snowball know ... Snowball was on Reconcile a couple of times. It was during this last episode of his not eating that he was taken off of it. (within a day or two, his appetite picked right up again)

A month or two ago on Facebook, someone had written a comment to the affect that dogs put on Prozac had poor parents who didn't train their dogs right. I should note that this was not a comment directed toward me or Snowball. I think it was in regard to another dog ... but, still ... it hurt me, and, I'm sure others, too. This has left me feeling so bad ... because Felix and I have gone to great lengths to get the best professional advice we can. And, we follow through with the instructions. With this ...

I would be hurt if anyone on SM thought we weren't doing all we can for Snowball. 

There are still unanswered questions I have about Snowball. I do think he has neurological problems ... but, why?? He is such a loving and precious doggie? Gorgeous, too, if I must say so. :wub: I just want the best for him. I want Snowball to live a long life ... but, a life filled with happiness ... emotionally and physically.

Thank you to all of you wonderful friends for listening and being so caring and supportive. Hugs and love. :wub::heart::tender:

Marie


_


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You are the very best mother Snowball could have....I pray everything works out for you and little Snowball :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie if I could be half the mommy your are to Snowball I would be thrilled. You have given your whole life for that little precious boy. I pray he just continues to get better daily. He is such a special littleman to me. I love you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Marie, 

Snowball is so very blessed to have such a wonderful mother. I will continue praying for your boy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I hope that you don't waste a single second of your time worrying that you aren't a fabulous mother to Snowball. We all know how devoted you and Felix are to him and there isn't anything you'd ever do intentionally to jeopardize his health and nothing you'd ever not do to help his health. 
I hope you put that FB post out of your mind. I really don't like FB at all. That's why I have barely accepted any friendships from people on SM over the past year. I just don't feel good about FB and don't use it at all in regards to Tyler other than sharing some pix for my family or a few friends. I'd much rather come here where there are dedicated Maltese owners who you know and know you and advice that I trust when coming from a trusted source.
I'm happy to hear that Snowball is eating better. I'm with him. I'd pick Cornish game hen over Chicken any day. :chili: One of my faves, but hard to find sometimes. I don't know why he's having anxiety issues. Has he always? Maybe it's just that if he isn't feeling well everything's an annoyance. Have no idea but hope he keeps getting better. And you my friend, are the best:hugging:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- thanks so much for the update. I know what a wonderful Mom you are for Snowball and that you and Felix would go to the ends of the earth to do whatever it took to get him help. How awful for someone to say something so hurtful on FB. But then, there are a lot of people in this world that just don't understand much about Fluffs.

Many years ago I had a show dog (female Lhasa). She had always been very happy and had loved showing, but after her first season at about 10 months, she began to get very upset most of the times she was shown.

Like you, we tried everything. We looked at vitamins that she was getting. We looked at diet. We looked at her handler (who she adored) and we finally decided that it was probably a neurological problem. We lived in Phoenix at the time and were sent to the top human neurological clinic for a CT scan for her. Nothing showed up. Then we put her on doggie prozac at my Vet's suggestion. It really didn't help her with her problems.

To make a long story short, after almost a year of trying everything under the sun, seeing all kinds of specialists, etc. etc., we found that she paniced every time she would see a flash from a camera. At the dog shows, flashes are going off all the time in adjacent rings. And after all of this, I rememberd that her sire (who I didn't breed or own) had had the same problem with flashes from cameras.

I'm sharing this to let you know that 1) I've also used doggie prozac at the advice of my Vet and 2) those of us (like you) that really, truly care about our fluffs would do just about anything to make their quality of life good. And lastly, sometimes, it's something pretty simple, that may be right in front of us, that's causing the problem. I would have never guessed about flashes -- but eventually we did find that this was the problem. 

And until she went to The Bridge, whenever she saw a camera, she would immediately turn her back and begin to shake. 

Hopefully, you will soon find exactly what's going on with sweet Snowball.

Hugs to you, my dear friend. You're the best Mom around!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Marie. I'm so happy Snowball is still eating well. Thank God. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo

Perhaps Snowball would like a delicious piece of :


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie, I'm so happy to hear good news about Snowball, I think of him often. He couldn't get any better care than with you.


----------

